# GDPR b4 brexit



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

. https://www.taxi-point.co.uk/single...TjBwNb1wBT7Woc7HZa8F_kJHjeTDVoU7PFoaAeqG94zMY

Possible in OZ?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Lexkan said:


> . https://www.taxi-point.co.uk/single...TjBwNb1wBT7Woc7HZa8F_kJHjeTDVoU7PFoaAeqG94zMY
> 
> Possible in OZ?


I very much doubt it as Australia doesn't have anything equivalent to the European Union's GDPR (General Data Protection Regulation).


----------



## TakSyd (Mar 22, 2019)

But dual citizens EU & AU are entitled for Gdpr


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

I think that if uber sticks to their promise of capping drivers to one million per city we should be OK.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

TakSyd said:


> But dual citizens EU & AU are entitled for Gdpr


Incorrect. The location of the data subject is what is relevant, not the citizenship.


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

R u 5r


----------

